

Air Mattress - satbedcom
http://www.satbed.com
The SAT mattress features a patented air suspension system that has an exclusive intake/release valve system. This technological breakthrough harnesses the atmosphere as an abundant resource of free energy creating a dynamic surface capable of optimally adjusting to each individual regardless of body weight, type or size. It is capable of conforming to the unique curvature of the spinal system providing improved support.<p>Maximizing weight distribution evenly across the surface reduces pressure on our bodies. The SAT mattress provides pressure relief at all times regardless of what body type you have. A basic physics law (Boyle's Law) allows this amazing technology to adjust optimally to each individual providing a deep REM sleeping environment below capillary closure, meaning blood and oxygen are allowed to flow freely throughout our bodies never being pinched or occluded, eliminating tossing and turning.<p>Allowing efficient blood and oxygen circulation is paramount to our over all health and wellness. Clinical studies have shown the richer the oxygen content of your blood, the stronger your immune system, which is necessary to combat disease and free radical damage. Sleeping on a surface other than a fluid creates a sleeping environment deficient of oxygen. All inner spring and foam mattresses create an environment deficient in oxygen since all these surfaces can do is absorb weight unlike a gas, which displaces weight.<p>The SAT Bed Company has positioned itself as a leading research-driven health care company that develops innovative products aimed to improve the health and quality of life. Our goal is to  empower individuals to implement optimal preventive health through health and wellness products in their own home.<p>Recognized as the world's leader in the technological advancement of mattress and bedding products for over 20 years. Our origins come out of the medical and health care industry, where our surface products have been utilized throughout the world in hospitals and nursing homes for patients that are bed ridden with Decubitus ulcers (bed sores).<p>Our state of the art R &#38; D and manufacturing plant located in upstate New York has been nationally recognized along with our friendly and courteous bedding consultants. Applying our 13 world wide mattress patents to the consumer bedding industry, we are ideally positioned to open up the retail mattress market to the same extraordinary products used in health care settings.<p>Our breakthrough bedding technology is now transforming the hospitality industry via Hilton Hotels. Guests are able to experience the SAT mattress while traveling throughout the country by visiting the worlds largest hospitality company. Please call us today at 1-866-677-2156 and speak to one of our bedding consultants to arrange a 90 night in home trial. Remember, a good nights sleep is not a luxury but rather a necessity.
======
rms
I guess it's spam because this submission has a direct commercial purpose, but
it brings up a good question.

An Aeron is worth the money. You use a bed just as much as a chair. Is it
worth paying an enormous amount of money for a mattress?

------
brk
This one is way better: [http://gizmodo.com/381874/toast-mattress-perfect-for-
hot-but...](http://gizmodo.com/381874/toast-mattress-perfect-for-hot-buttery-
afternoon-delights)

